# Pa get togethers?



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

What area you at.
I'm in pittsburgh.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in the York area

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tlucas (Jan 11, 2014)

I am in Tower City, about 50 minutes north of Harrisburg. I will stay tuned to see if any interest builds.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Cool here's hoping maybe we can all meet up

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Still interested think one of you should start a Pa FB group. Make it easier to get info and get the ball rolling.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Good idea

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm in the Wilkes-Barre area, down for a get together and a FB page


----------



## MetalMatty (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm from Dubois, near Clearfield. I would be game for a get together/cruise.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

:th_down:Steelers country 

:wink:


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lehigh valley, pa in here


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Phillipsburg, it's close enough.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If any of you PA folks are close enough, we're having a meet at Watkins Glen, NY on April 12th. It's not PA, but it is due north on Route 15...


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I got a vacation house in pa, so if its on a weekend I'm down to show up.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

What about good old english town in NJ?...not bad for PA and NY folks


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

This thread is doing better then I thought glad to see there are pa people interested

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> What about good old english town in NJ?...not bad for PA and NY folks



count me for english town, its only like a half hour drive from my house


----------



## TheGov (Feb 12, 2014)

Still to early in the year to have set scheduled events, however I will be trying to go to as many events around the southeastern part of the state as I can. I know Herr's Factory will have several car shows that always have a nice turnout. 

I will follow up once some dates are posted.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

That's good to know they are not far from me

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bruiser11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Lehigh Valley Here! Just joined Forum today!! 
any word was a facebook page made?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bruiser11 said:


> Lehigh Valley Here! Just joined Forum today!!
> any word was a facebook page made?


Welcome !

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

2014 2LT one-month-old.
...anyone know of a South Florida group, or get-together???


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Bruiser11 said:


> Lehigh Valley Here! Just joined Forum today!!
> any word was a facebook page made?


There is no fb page I'm aware of but if you mean pa specific we could portion start one

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

MiamiMichael said:


> 2014 2LT one-month-old.
> ...anyone know of a South Florida group, or get-together???


Sorry man your at the wrong end of country for me anyone else able to help him?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Bruiser11 (Mar 15, 2014)

Okay keep me posted. Know anywhere realiable and priced well for tinting? From my what Sales guys at the dealership I work at say the person we have used in the past hasn't been doing so well with his jobs.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I got mine done at a place called ozone right in York was about 150 for all around see my build log for pics

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nike start a Pa FB page.
And post it in here.
I'm hardly on here anymore. Been hella busy lately. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

tecollins1 said:


> Nike start a Pa FB page.
> And post it in here.
> I'm hardly on here anymore. Been hella busy lately.
> 
> ...



Here ya go guys per req please feel free to pass this along to other cruzers as well I had it listed as pa but really anyone in the northeast or anyone willing to drive a little to hang out  
https://www.facebook.com/PAcruzetalk


----------



## Bruiser11 (Mar 15, 2014)

nike12000 said:


> I got mine done at a place called ozone right in York was about 150 for all around see my build log for pics
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



will do thanks!!


----------



## 14silvercruze (Mar 29, 2014)

im from shamokin pa right now i have a stock 2014 cruze eco 6mt if anyone is close enough to me and would wanna maybe help me hook up a boost gauge as im lost as this is my first turbo car


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

14silvercruze said:


> im from shamokin pa right now i have a stock 2014 cruze eco 6mt if anyone is close enough to me and would wanna maybe help me hook up a boost gauge as im lost as this is my first turbo car


I'm from York so a few hrs away would consider it but would have to work out details there is a thread in the forum tho that has pics and is a good write up check that and see if your still stuck

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 14silvercruze (Mar 29, 2014)

I looked at 2 different ones but they just aren't making much sense to me and i just don't wanna mess it up


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

Bruiser11 said:


> Okay keep me posted. Know anywhere realiable and priced well for tinting? From my what Sales guys at the dealership I work at say the person we have used in the past hasn't been doing so well with his jobs.



215 Motoring is the only one who tints my cars...hes in South Jersey though...I havent taken my Cruze to him yet.


----------



## HarryMTorres (Mar 31, 2014)

Allentown, PA here!!


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

This Sunday there is a Benicia car show up in Dickson City. Admission is $10 and goes to the medical expenses of a sick kid. I know myself and a couple other Cruzes and Sonics are meeting in Wilkes Barre and rolling up pack style. If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll give more details


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> :th_down:Steelers country
> 
> :wink:












I'm in the Pittsburgh area, and usually go to lots of car shows. Flashlight drags/Pittsburgh Raceway Park/Wexford.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Pittsburgh area here as well. We should have a Western PA meet sometime. LOL


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Born and raised in pgh south hills but live in charlotte NC. Going to pgh this weekend actually. There was a nice message forim pittspeed but that went to **** then a few others i know they rekindled a website but its garbage too. Facebook page would probably be best

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Turbo Ed said:


> This Sunday there is a Benicia car show up in Dickson City. Admission is $10 and goes to the medical expenses of a sick kid. I know myself and a couple other Cruzes and Sonics are meeting in Wilkes Barre and rolling up pack style. If anyone is interested, let me know and I'll give more details


I'm interested what time and go you have an address

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I started a fb page for pa cruze people mainly but it's not exclusive if anyone is interested I can give link

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/PAcruzetalk


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> Born and raised in pgh south hills but live in charlotte NC. Going to pgh this weekend actually. There was a nice message forim pittspeed but that went to **** then a few others i know they rekindled a website but its garbage too. Facebook page would probably be best
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Facebook killed Pittspeed. not ******.

well... maybe with a little help from ******.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hahaha yeah maybe a lil.who cares it was nice while it lasted till all the new pubks joined in. Swpa is a religious chatline i bounced after a couplw posts coukdnt deal with their crap. We are all too old for that crap. And very few still race. Look at me i have a cruze fir gods sake 1.4 litrea of fury

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

Your telling me. I got a 2.0L diesel cruze now. lol.

from f-bodies to cruzes..... signs that you are getting old.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Could be worse toy could drive a white vw diesel and get married to a smoking hot chick thats way to hot for you...hahah u going to the wedding ?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

It's "600 Scranton Carbondale highway - business route 6, Eynon, pa 18403. It's from 9am-3pm. There will be a few of us meeting at the Starbucks in Wilkes Barre by the arena at about 7:30am. 

Send me the link for the PA Cruze's :]


----------



## qwabazz (May 18, 2013)

Pittsburgh area too. I was wondering myself if anyone could get a group together from the tri-state area or such. That would be cool.


----------



## kastner03 (May 24, 2014)

qwabazz said:


> Pittsburgh area too. I was wondering myself if anyone could get a group together from the tri-state area or such. That would be cool.



follow cruze_nation on instagram if you have it the guy that runs it is from pittsburgh i believe..... theres a cruze/sonic meet june 13th at sonic in wexford 7pm


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a wedding to go to or id be there

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

that wedding sucks


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

R u going too ?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

Turbo Ed said:


> It's "600 Scranton Carbondale highway - business route 6, Eynon, pa 18403. It's from 9am-3pm. There will be a few of us meeting at the Starbucks in Wilkes Barre by the arena at about 7:30am.
> 
> Send me the link for the PA Cruze's :]


Www.Facebook.com\pacruzetalk

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## danhr (Apr 19, 2014)

silver2kws6 said:


> R u going too ?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


never got an invite

they are racist


----------



## 14silvercruze (Mar 29, 2014)

hey guys anyone interested in getting some meets set up locally in pa add me on facebook my name is eugene houseknecht


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

14silvercruze said:


> hey guys anyone interested in getting some meets set up locally in pa add me on facebook my name is eugene houseknecht


Where in pa?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm in York

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

tlucas said:


> I am in Tower City, about 50 minutes north of Harrisburg. I will stay tuned to see if any interest builds.



I'm in Mahanoy City... right near Frackville, Tamaqua. Keep me posted.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Let me know if anyone is doing any meets coming up. I think a Fall ride would also be in order on some winding backroads.. just don't slip it on the leaves.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

If anyone is familiar maybe we can chart out a route like this.
Conestoga Ridge RoadRoute: 23, Lancaster County

Or 
Route: 611, Little Creek Road and Belvidere Highway, Northampton 

Maybe go early in the morning and stop for lunch.

Anyone up for it in the fall?


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

I would be up for something like that

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Sweet.. Here are some known routes. If we can get a list of people I can map it out or if someone else wants to our wants to help that would be great. 

Maybe we can energy get one in for next month. Do a shorter run as a test out a few of us can check out some routes. It is fun. Used to do them when I had my GSX-R

Best Scenic Drives in Pennsylvania | Best Scenic Drives Pennsylvania


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

And I know I'm in York so Lancaster or anything southern pa appeals to me as that's super close for me

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's see if we can get a list of interested people.. Not sure who all is still subscribed to this thread. I know we have us so far:

phpsteve
nike12000


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone else interested?


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

phpsteve said:


> Let's see if we can get a list of interested people.. Not sure who all is still subscribed to this thread. I know we have us so far:
> 
> phpsteve
> nike12000


Possibly TheKidJoey


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

phpsteve said:


> Possibly TheKidJoey



So my list so far of possible riders are:

phpsteve
nike12000
TheKidJoey
BachMFD650


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in jersey, but seems no one in jersey does any thing so yes I'd be down to drive out.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bucks County (Philly Suburbs). I might be down for something.


----------



## Snakecharmer383 (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm in Johnstown, PA 

About an hour east of Pittsburgh.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

So possibly:

phpsteve
nike12000
TheKidJoey
BachMFD650
TheKidJoey
Tonyb92681
Snakecharmer383

Snakecharmer383 - You are a bit far west and likely we would be going south but if you are in for it.. you would be more than welcome.


Below is a link to some routes.. let me know if any interest any of you or if you have your own routes.

Best Scenic Drives in Pennsylvania | Best Scenic Drives Pennsylvania


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Even if anyone wanted to meetup sometime prior.. then plan it out from there. I'ld be down for that too.


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

If you are asking for a vote, I vote for #8. It's southern end is only 6 miles from my driveway. Further, #'s 1-8 are all with a few hours drive from me. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

phpsteve said:


> I'm in Mahanoy City... right near Frackville, Tamaqua. Keep me posted.


My relatives were from Shenandoah - use to spend summers there, I know Frackville and Mahanoy City - ****, now I want to go to Kovelonaks for some rings of keilbasa


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would be down - I would prefer them to be east of State College.

there is an outdoor show in Feb. in Harrisburg that we could meet at Great American Outdoor Show


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

All these places are few hours from me but if we do something on the weekend, and i know in advance ill be there.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Cruze70 said:


> My relatives were from Shenandoah - use to spend summers there, I know Frackville and Mahanoy City - ****, now I want to go to Kovelonaks for some rings of keilbasa



I'm not originally from here .. but Kovelonaks is awesome.. haha Nothing like the 2hr line during the holiday.. which is why I go there prior.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm down with whatever.. Feb works for me. Anything prior I'm good for too just need to know when and where. Will keep my listening ears on.


----------



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

phpsteve said:


> I'm not originally from here .. but Kovelonaks is awesome.. haha Nothing like the 2hr line during the holiday.. which is why I go there prior.


 you can order online and have it delivered now


----------



## jaceman99 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Oakland!*:th_salute:​


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

Live from Philadelphia... I'm down for anything


----------



## Tonyb92681 (Aug 2, 2014)

Big Norm: I'm in lower bucks county. Hey neighbor!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Haven't been on in a while.. busy with work and all.. then found out that my emails from the thread suddenly went to spam so I never saw replies. At this point.. I'm looking at Spring for a meetup. Not sure who all is still interested but maybe we can find a meeting spot and then figure out when a ride is in order.


----------



## cirv908 (Jan 2, 2015)

Im in altoona(central pa) id be down to meet up


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

i live near the PA boarder , id be up for it ( NY person in reality )


----------



## Mitchell (Dec 6, 2014)

I'll travel anywhere. Give me a time and place.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

So last year didn't pan out with weather and getting everyone on the same schedule.. instead of starting with a road trip.. maybe a meetup at least. if everyone wants to give me their locations.. I'll try and find a spot that is neutral to everyone in distance.. that sound good?

*** I ask locations in case there are those no longer interested.. sort of a fresh start and allows me to not have to go back 9 pages..  ***


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm in central jersey, but I own a house in Wayne county. So I'd be down for anything after June 25th, due to lack of license.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

TheKidJoey said:


> I'm in central jersey, but I own a house in Wayne county. So I'd be down for anything after June 25th, due to lack of license.



Ok.. I work in Allentown but am living near Hazleton PA. .Grew up in Pleasant Mount, Honesdale area so I'm up there a lot. I'll travel pretty much anywhere. Will see if anyone else wants in.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

I would be interested in a get-together. I'm in Wilkes Barre/Scranton area.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Maybe Scranton at sheetz? May be a spot or Allentown?


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm 100% down with Scranton.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

So far it looks like Scranton is a decent midway spot. Anyone else think this spot will work for them? Can always do one south next too. Both are about the same distance for me so that works. I'm near 80 and 81 so north,south,east or west I can make most trips.


----------



## phpsteve (Jul 15, 2014)

Allentown area can hit the turnpike or I forget the other route. Be about 1hr 15 minute to Scranton


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I could make Scranton, depends on what date, August is out for me.


----------

